# Anger over AKC



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

So...i know this is a small thing in the big picture of life....but the Dogo Argentino is a freaking AKC breed now!
A hate that!
I am going to scratch, shake, and hold on to my FCPR papers!
I use UKC, NAKC (Rarities), but my main registryis FCPR.
What is my beef with AKC?
TV exposure... and the dumbing down of a very aggressive hunting breed.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

What steps are taken to get the AKC to recognize a breed? Is this the result of kennel owners actually pushing the envelope for AKC recognition? I really don't understand why people with working stock push to make them strictly show??? I know it doesn't affect me personally with this breed in particular, but it irritates the crud out of me when this happens to dogs that have been created for a purpose.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Show breeders and the Dogo club pushed for it....all i can assume is that sale prices and the dogo club membership dues go up.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

when the neo club joined AKC i quit it....and when the dogo club put out that they were going AKC, i quit that too...
now i lone ranger on this anti-akc thing.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

You aint alone.. I have a working KBD whose sire is a foundation in AKC but im holding on tight to my UKCI papers don't care much for the AKC, I also have schipperke with tail that is a small ratter or vermin dog, LOL she looks like the worlds smallest spitz at 7-10lbs and ball of fury, she's the alpha in the dog yard LOL she litterally raised all my current dogs. I dont do that breeding for no tail jive. AKC is on a roll gathering up rare breeds, trying to incorporate them into the AKC stock before theres NO TRUE stock left to work from, STILL.. Im not an AKC fan, for the same: dumbing down of enthusiasts as well as dogs


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Every breed that becomes recognised y AKC goes to heck in a hand basket. I think the AKC needs to set some new rules on breeding practices.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

All they have to do is research the oldest breed standard and stick to it and NEVER allow breed clubs to adjust standard to fit the dogs instead of the other way around.


----------

